

How logging made me a better developer - enoex1
http://vasir.net/blog/development/how-logging-made-me-a-better-developer

======
fideloper
It's a simple way to do it - I think usually a good stack trace for errors or
a debugging environment which allows break points might cover most of this
functionality and give some other information a simple console.log would not
give you.

That being said, I like the idea of tracing information the developer
specifically thinks is relevant as its called and having it logged out.

~~~
enoex1
For errors I'll always log the full stack trace (in JS, at least). This helps
a ton for when errors occur, but I find that often times it's not explicit
errors that are a problem (e.g., making sure the right message is sent and
received from a queue system). Of course, setting breakpoints can give more
information, but it's not always obvious where a breakpoint needs to be set
(e.g., when a new person comes on the team) - for me, logging points me to
where I need to set breakpoints, speeding up my development time.

